# Crumbling Bath Bomb Trouble



## MiamiBB (Jun 9, 2017)

:headbanging: I am having trouble with making bath bombs. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The bath bombs I make mold well, the come out of the mold easily but they just won't dry. So I find myself spraying alcohol on the outside of them to get them to harden and they do harden but when I rub my finger against them they will crumble away or would crumble if they fell (by the way I live in Miami -extremely humid). And I've tried adjusting my recipe for months, I've tried other recipes... And nothing! Please help me!!!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 10, 2017)

Can you post your recipe? It helps to trouble shoot when we have an idea of what you've been working with. 

It sounds to me like a too dry issue but seeing your ratios will help narrow that down.


----------



## MiamiBB (Jun 10, 2017)

2 cups baking soda
1&1/2 cups citric
1/4 cup corn
2 tbs melted Shea butter (sometimes not all)
2 tbs Epsom salt
1 tbs cream of tartar
3 heaping tbs kaolin
2 tbs Slsa
4 ml frag oil
4 tbs apricot kern oil or 1 oz apricot oil

They also have a grainy look to them.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 10, 2017)

At first look, you are using too much citric acid. The "golden ratio" is usually 1 part citric acid to 2 parts baking soda. Your fix may be as simple as decreasing the citric acid by 1/2c. 

This article of SoapQueen has some troubleshooting answers. I thought she had a post about citric acid ratios but I can't seem to find it right now. 

My suggestion would be to try a batch with the decreased citric acid but keep all your other measurements as is. If the issue is still there then I'd suggest looking into adding more oil or spritzing with rubbing alcohol. Others may have more to suggest but I think the majority of our members are in the US or function on similar time zones.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 10, 2017)

I keep using 3 c of bs and 2 CA and last week or so child throw it on the concrete at market , nothing happen,  it is not citric acid it is humidity,  turn on dehumidifier and after 48 h of drying pack them so they do not get moisture ,  salt absorbs moisture


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 10, 2017)

I agree with Dahlia. I too use more citric acid. Also I wouldnt use the salt and I would up the Shea and lower the liquid oil.


----------



## lsg (Jun 10, 2017)

One of the things that Soap Queen trouble shooter mentions about crumbly bath bombs was that the mixture may have been too dry when put into the molds.

https://www.soapqueen.com/tag/bath-bomb-faq/


----------



## Dahila (Jun 10, 2017)

I do not know why have a recipe people have so much trouble with it,  it must be like wet sand when you start mold it, and it must be like that to the last bb .....I did not have even one failed batch..........maybe two failed bath bombs but batch ????
Watch this video and see how well she mixes her powders ; https://youtu.be/SbpyPooalIE


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm wondering if you added some more moisture that would evaporate out like rubbing alcohol.


----------



## MiamiBB (Jun 14, 2017)

No nothing. I don't use witch hazel or water or anything of the sort because I already live in a humid climate. I was dreading using alcohol because it seems harsh next to the other chemicals.


----------



## MiamiBB (Jun 14, 2017)

I never had to use a dehumidifier but I guess I might need one :-?


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jun 15, 2017)

MiamiBB said:


> No nothing. I don't use witch hazel or water or anything of the sort because I already live in a humid climate. I was dreading using alcohol because it seems harsh next to the other chemicals.




As far as I know, the alcohol evaporates out.


----------

